# The Death Song: Main Thread



## Chaos (Feb 18, 2010)

The Death Song: Main RP Thread
An Original Music/Fighting RP
New members are always welcomed



All credit for the gif goes to Roy​

*On the eternal fields of glory, two fighters enter the arena to decide who's the better. Both are incredible in their violent art, having mastered every single aspect of fighting a long, long time ago. They are the strongest of the strongest, the most powerful of the powerful, and none of them will ever claim victory with normal combat. But both are also backed. Backed by a different force, an unimaginable force, the force that can easily decide the outcome of this eternal fight. That force is... 

The music.*





*The Rules:*
*- I'm the boss. No arguments.
- No godmodding
- No controlling other people's chars
- No OOC talk (THIS INCLUDES TALKING ABOUT WHY SOMEONE VOTED A WAY)
- No spamming. Quality posts are what matters. I won't be too bitchy, but I expect to see a paragraph at the least.
- Turn of your sig. Otherwise shit gets messy.
- If you want to join, go to The OOC first*​




The Overseer looked over his creation. The arena shone in a beautiful light, even more beautiful considering the fights that were going to take place here.  The glorious task before him was one he'd gladly spent his life doing. Handling the music. The Overseer walked to the other side of the dome, where monitors were displaying six individuals. Six fighters, powerful humans on the top of their powers were to be seen. Six fighters that could never have a shot at each other. Without the music. The monitors cracked. The Overseer made his way to the other side, where a large window covered the view. Six lifts. All of them opened at the same time. Six formidable warriors, outfitted with their weapons of choice stood in the Lobby, glancing around kind of nervously.

A metallic voice rasped and resounded trough the whole complex. All six of the fighters looked up alarmingly, a variety of weapons coming up. "Good forever, champions" the voice boomed trough the place. "You are here because you will fight. You will fight for your honor, fight for your live, fight for the rewards and fight for the fans. This is your ultimate arena. Hereby, I declare the Arena of The Death Song opened" An eager smile spread on the faces of most of the champions. Yes, all were quite sure of their skills, the Overseer noticed. He chuckled. They would learn in time.

"Go trough the corridor. You will leave your weapons in the cabinet before the last door. The weapons will be returned to you in time, do not doubt. You will find yourself in the lobby with five other contestants. Make your choices. Issue your challenges. We will watch and enjoy"

The metallic voice scraped to a halt. The complex was bathing in silence again.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 19, 2010)

*"Two Hands" Revy*

Revy walked trough the corridor. The mechanic voice had annoyed the hell out of her, why wouldn't the fuckhead who ran this place just come over and say hi? She cursed and vowed to smash the bastard in his fucking head once. She cursed even more when the door at the end of the corridor wouldn't open. "Surrender my weapons, what the hell does this bastard think?" A huge axe appeared in her hands, but instead of putting it where she should to gain entrance again, she lifted the thing high over her head. "Now fucking open the door!" She said. Nothing happened. "Well fuck you then!" The axe came down in a sweeping arc upon the metal door, but Revy was far from satisfied. Her axe dove in again and again, pounding into the door in an unmatched fury. After a long time, Revy fell back, exhausted. The door didn't even show a scratch. "WRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH" An explosive rage developed in Revy, she lifted two guns and pointed them at the door. "Ah what the hell" Revy hung the two guns in the designed holds on the wall and her axe besides it. "Fucking host, I'm fucking killing that guy" The door opened.

Revy entered a round metal room full of all kinds of stuff. "Ah great, plushie couches" Revy looked around. There was no one else in yet. She fell down on a red couch, looking around. "Doesn't look too much like an arena, now does it?" She was quite excited to meet her opponents. She was even more excited to pump some cartridges of bullets into them. "So... what the hell are the others doing?"


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 19, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

Kinzey walked up to the cabinet and put his weapons away with no fighting. He didn't fear for his safety, as everyone else would have to do the same thing. The door swung open, and he saw a large assortment of couches, chairs, and the like. There was allready an angry looking girl sitting on a red couch. She looked like she had your average "I'm badass" thing going on, and Kinzey didn't like dealing with those kinds of people, bet it was best to get to know his opponents, so he sat on the blue one opposite her."Hi, my name is Kinzey. I doubt you're looking for friends, but I'm the type of guy who's going to be friendly regardless.". He leaned forward. "But I will not hesitate to cut you down on the field of battle. Now that we understand each other, is there any food here?" he finished, looking around.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 19, 2010)

Nelo gave up his weapons with reluntance."I hate leaving my Red Rose with someone else." he said.
Nelo saw a angry girl and a boy already there."Theres my competion.I could take them out right now with my Devil Bringer."
He walked towards them with his devil arm at his side.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 19, 2010)

*"Two Hands" Revy*

Revy was smoking a cigarette when the first other competitor walked in. It was a long man with glasses and gloves. "Oh great, a stylish guy" was Revy's greeting. The guy sat down on a blue couch on the other side of the table. He just sat and stared for a moment, looking at Revy's form lying spread out on the red couch. "What're ye looking at?" Revy said at exactly the same moment the guy started talking. "Kinzey eh? Nah you're right I'm not here to make friends. Who would be in an arena? This is a place for fighting" She listened to the fellow's next sentence and bursted out laughing. "That's more like it big guy. I can't wait to fight you" Revy's grin turned into a smile. She was going to challenge this guy here and now. He'd see what she was made of. At that moment, another guy came walking in. Another long guy. White spiky hair on this one. And some weird arm. Revy sighed. When was the fighting getting started anyway?


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 20, 2010)

Taron swore repeatedly as he tried to slash away at the door with the blades that were attached to his hands via glove. Not once did they scratch.

War by Shadows Fall was playing on his iPod.

"*For fucks sake.*" He glared at the door as he ripped the gloves off and pulled his guns out of his pockets and threw them on the rack. "You fucking happy now!" He yelled at the door. Which proceded to open.

Before entering the room, he pulled his iPod out and changed the song to Bat Country by Avenged Sevenfold. He then proceded to enter as he was embraced with a cocky attitude and an aura of 'I'm better than the lot of you'. 

"*How's it goin' fuckers.*" He said with a shit eating grin on his face as he surveyed the competition. "*God, you lot look like you all fucking suck!*"


----------



## Chaos (Feb 20, 2010)

*"Two Hands" Revy*

A third guy walked in just after weird-arm guy. "Pfff, isn't it getting cosy here." The third guy was some metalhead from the southpole. At least, that's what Revy guessed. She didn't know for certain. He walked in, and suddenly changed demeanor. A grin spread on his face and his air started to carry cockiness. Revy imagined she could smell it and crinkled her nose. Then the guy started talking. 

"How's it goin' fuckers." He said with a shit eating grin on his face as he surveyed the competition. "God, you lot look like you all fucking suck!"

Revy was up in a second and stood facing the guy faces mere centimeters away. An angry scowl had appeared on her face. "So that's arranged then. You're my first victim" She puffed her cigarette's smoke in the guy's face and wheeled around again. "Can't wait until I show you who's the boss in here"


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 20, 2010)

Taron Mustaine

"*Pfft, this should be amusing.*" Taron said with as he smirked at the girl standing only centimeters away from him.

An angry scowl had appeared on her face. "So that's arranged then. You're my first victim" She puffed her cigarette's smoke in Taron's direction and then turned away. "Can't wait until I show you who's the boss in here"

"*Ohh, dominatrix hey? Wouldn't mind that actually. Wanna do it now? I really don't mind with the spectators and all but if later in a more private place is more suitable for you, I don't mind the wait.*"

Taron leapt away from the predicted attack and in the process, the song on his iPod shuffled to Shogun by Trivium. This caused his cockiness to vanish and he was left with silence and a profound sense of epicness.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 20, 2010)

*Tadas*

Tadas left his house and started heading to the arena. He didn’t know anything about that place, he only cared to form a band and start performing. Boy took his guitar too and played while walking. With every twenty steps he played a different melody. 

“It’s going to be hard to form a band. I hope I will find someone interested in a band while playing in the arena room.” People looked at Tadas like at a dumbass. He played his electric guitar without connecting it into the system. But boy didn’t give a crap about it, he heard a melody in his head and his fingers were working like a crazy.

It didn’t take long for him to reach arena room. Now he was walking through passage while playing his solo. Tadas entered a room with closed eyes and wanted to play the last music note. But when he opened his eyes and saw that no-one has any instrument, he played wrong note and his task has failed.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

As he watched the fight unfolding with mild disinterest, he decided to introduce himself. "Hey buddy!" he called from across the room. "My names Kinzey and that girl who is about to chop off something near and dear to you is Revy. I'd try to stop her, but you know what they say; "Be yourself". Anyway I haven't seen a good ass kicking in a while, so this should be fun!". He layed down on the couch, grabbed an unopened soda he'd seen on the table, and prepared to watch something most people had to order pay-per-view to see.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 21, 2010)

*The Overseer*

The Overseer smiled. At last someone had issued a challenge. They had taken kinda long, and he had feared that it would turn into a tea party instead of a killing spree. He walked over to the console and started pushing buttons. He saw the aggressive woman, Revy, poising a balled fist to strike the lights out of Taron's eyes while he saw Taron suddenly falling into some kind of relaxed trance. The Overseer started banging the buttons more frantically. The timing had to be perfect. He sighed in relief as the last digit was pressed.

Two forcefield cages shot up from the ground, one enveloping Revy, who was in her swing and smashed the impenetrable forcefield with her fist, the other enveloping Taron, who was standing around like a ragdoll. The woman, Revy, immediately started shouting in abandon. The Overseer smiled. Yes, this was going according to plan. He walked over to the microphone on the desk. It was a golden terrible thing, but the Overseer liked it. He started speaking. The metallic voice once again boomed trough the whole complex.

"Greetings, champions. I see you are already having fun together" The Overseer laughed, the eerie sound bouncing of the complex walls and drilling into the champion's ears. "I also would recommend you to make less violent challenges next time, forcefields are the most docile means of restraining someone. In other words, no fights in the lobby area. None." His voice had become threatening now, a way of threatening that would make Revy stand up and applaud, but of course the champion's couldn't see his facial expression. "A challenge is a challenge though nonetheless" A pause. "Revy and Taron, please do not mind that I will call you by your first names, once the forcefield releases, you will go back to the corridor you entered from. You will find your weapons there. Just keep walking. Your battle will begin soon at..." Another pause as the Overseer tried to decide what would be the most fun for a first battle. "Rooftop. I hope you're not afraid of heights." The microphone turned off with a click. The Overseer walked over to his console and began checking the bands and songs these two champions had denoted to be using. He chuckled. This would be good.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 21, 2010)

After hearing the Overseer's words Sugar walked into the corridors with his hand moving his blond hair. When he saw the other competitors he smirked at the sight of seeing a woman there. However, he didn't like that the woman; Revy was trapped in some sort of force field.

He walked up to the force field ignoring the others that were not females and pulled out rose from his sleeve. "Dear Lovely, I, Sugar. Apologize for that mans rude behavior. Beautiful woman like you should be kept in a cage. If I may ask. What is your name sweet heart?"  Sugar as Revy in a sexy as he moved his hair to the side and temporarily removed the cigarette from his mouth. 

He then looked around at the other men around, "Please don't let these savages ruin your mood my sweet. I'm sure you and I with our glorious music will blow there small minds away." Sugar spoke in confidence as he closed his eyes.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 21, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

Watching this new man try to sweet talk Revy, Kinzey couldn't help but laugh. Adressing the newcomer, Kinzey said "It's a good thing for you that she is behind that forcefield! I'm betting that right about now she wants nothing more to beat the hell out of you!". Kinzey could understand were this guy was coming from though. Revy was a hot girl. If she wasn't so hostile, he might even have tried to do the same thing. Hell, if he ever earned he respect, he might just ask the pretty chinese girl out. But of course she would decline. Anyway, Kinzey continued with his passive position. Then an idea struck him. "Hey pretty boy. What say the two of us face off after these two. It'll be fun".


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2010)

"Well,well this is turning out to be very interesting." Nelo said before testing his Devil bringer by extending it across the room."Well at least I'm the only one of us here who is never unarmed."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 21, 2010)

*"Two Hands" Revy*

Revy grew more agitated with every word the metallic voice on the speaker said. She'd kill that guy. She'd fucking kill that guy. She'd hunt bullets trough his head until he looked like a piece of... human with a lot of holes. She was happy though that she would get the chance to fight out their differences with the dickhead in the other forcefield. Then another man got into the lobby. A late one. He looked kinda good, Revy had to admit. The man walked up to the edge of the forcefield and started flirting. Fucking flirting. In an arena, with a person who'd just been put in a forcefield for picking a fight already. This guy had balls. Revy liked that. The forcefield went down, and after giving Taron a deathly glare, she turned to Sugar. She slowly stroked her hand over his cheeks and then his chin. "Then be sure to cheer for me, big man"

She walked straight past him then, looking the others in her eyesight a devastating look and walked trough her door. She glanced back once, to see a huge sword from one side of the room to the other. She sighed. She grabbed her weapons. The doors fell shut. She continued on and stepped trough the door on the other side of the corridor.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 21, 2010)

"Hmmm that Sugar guy is lucky that girl obviously as a huge temper." Nelo said his devil bringer flied back to him and reformed as his arm."He better stop flirting or that girl is going to introduce him to a world of hurt."
Nelo looked at his devil bringer and remembered when he used to make it look like a broken arm.Back then he'd thought it was an curse now he thought of it as weapon and nothing more.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 21, 2010)

"I'm sure a beauty like her wouldn't do such an evil thing," Sugar said to Kinzey when he heard his comment about her wanting to hurt him. "I'll be glade to accept your challenge, after all I can't go having a person like you go trying to touch my beautiful fiery bullet," he accepted Kinzey's request for a battle as he flicked his hair back. A proud smile went on his face as he watched the woman place her hands on his chest and then his chest.

"I'll do more than just cheer my dear. I'll be cheering for your heart," Sugar spoke in a romantic tone as he watched her walk off. He looked at the other men then shrugged, showing that he indeed had a better chance than they thought.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 21, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

Kinzey couldn't believe it! Not only had Revy not busted his balls, she seemed to have mistaken his ignorance and plain stupidity for courage! Kinzey felt more than a bit of jealousy beneath his astonishment. 

Getting up, he said in as diplomatic a tone as he could, "I officially challenge you to a fight". Then he glanced up at a camera on the wall and said "do you hear that overseer? Once they're done you have another fight to make money off of".


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2010)

*Battlefield Post*



This is the rooftop. A desolate high place in the middle of a sprawling city, with height advantages and disadvantages and a ton of strategical options. This place is yours, Revy and Taron. Now claim it.

*Songs in the fight:*

Taron - Megadeth - High Speed Dirt
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eodVsvmbiY&feature=related[/Youtube]

Revy - Rise Against - State Of The Union
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im1tmCFpVWs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2010)

*The Overseer*

The Overseer smiled. He could read Kinzey's face. He knew that the challenge was more then just the desire to fight someone. The guy was actually attracted to Revy, just like Sugar. He was also surprised that Revy hadn't just straight out killed the guy for his advances. Maybe this girl wasn't only a hardcore anger champ. He waited for Revy and Taron to disappear trough their respective doors before walking over to the microphone once again. The metallic voice was back. "Another challenge, this is turning out to be fun after all, Kinzey and Sugar, you're up next after this fight. For now, I'd recommend you looking at the fight that's about to burst loose" A fiery sound sounded as the contestants looked around in confusion. The station, the lobby, took off in the sky, flying away from it's first stationary position. The Overseer laughed out loud to the champion's shocked expressions as the station came to a still position, positioned over a rooftop somewhere in a big city. "Kinzey and Sugar, look at the seriousness of your fights. I will also already tell you that your fight will take place at... an oil drilling platform. Now enjoy the fight. Or don't. I don't care." The Overseer walked away from the microphone and took a comfortable perch on his observation platform. He wanted to see this first fight perfectly.


----------



## Narurider (Feb 22, 2010)

Nelo yawned as the lobby lifted into the air."Well I'll admit this is a good view." Nelo said.
Sugar's look after Revy had left seemed to piss Kinzey off with good reason too.That Sugar seemed to think that he ruled the world right now.Nelo hoped Kinzey beat Sugar so him and Kinzey could face off.Though if he faced Revy that would be interesting.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 22, 2010)

As the lobby came to a stop Kinzey was finally able to get his emotions under control. He _would _ beat this Sugar, and when he did he would cement his right to be here. _An oil drilling platform hmm? _ Kinzey pondered. _That brings to mind a certain line_. I spit hot fire like I just blew a demon, my shits so hot I leave your toilet bowl steamin'. Considering the power music could give to his attacks, and the fact that he would be fighting on an oil rig, he was all ready cooking up plans.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 25, 2010)

As soon as the shield dropped, Taron watched on as the man flirted with the girl who was trying to kill him with a serene look on his face that portrayed no emotion or anything of the sort. Even when she turned to glare at him, he didn't respond. He was wrapped up in his own little world of music as he turned away and started walking towards the stairs which lead up towards the rooftop.

Taron then pulled out his iPod and changed the song that was playing to a more upbeat and catchy song (in his oppinion) that he felt would go quite well with the setting of the upcoming fight (AND PUT IT ON REPEAT =D). A large grin came to his face as he sung along with the chorus of said song.

"High speed dirt! High speed sirt!" He cried out the lyrics as he kicked open the door, which broke off of it's hinges and the massive wind picked it up in an updraught as it rose quickly out of sight. "High speed Dirt!" He yelled as he headbanged along with the tune.

'That girl is definately going off the edge.' Taron grinned to himself as he waited for the girl to turn up so she could have the first move.

Ladies (People who know what they are doing ) first after all.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy entered the lobby and looked around at the people in the room. He smurked and said "looks like I'm alittle late" under his breath. He walked up to the armchair amd flopped down in it. He sat perfectly still for a few minutes.

after a few minutes passed he threw his headback. "ANYONE WANNA BRAWL!!" Tommy shouted making sure everyone could hear him. He took out an Ipod and put on the Dead Kennedys "kill the poor" and started to sing along.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 28, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> "Your turn, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"



Taron grinned up at the girl as he got to his feet, cracking his neck the joints in his fingers.

"Ya gonna die bitch!" Taron yelled as his eyes opened wide and rushed towards her.

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eodVsvmbiY&feature=related[/Youtube]

"Ya gonna die bitch!" The guitars kicked in as Taron yelled as The guitars kicked in as his eyes opened wide and rushed towards her.


"Do it if you dare," Taron yelled as he punched her stomach with his left fist and then his right which he followed up with a kick to her chin going into a back flip. "Leaping from the sky," Landing, he grabbed the now airbourne Revy by her feet and swung her higher into the air.

"Hurling through the air," Taron pulled out his pistols and shot her in the back causing her to raise into the air even higher. "Exhilerating high,"

"See the Earth Below," This was proceded by Taron jumping higher than her and smashed his foot into her head. "Soon to make a crater. Blue sky, Black Death." This in turn sent her straight back down to the ground as the tiles around her exploded upwards from the impact. "I'm off to make my maker."

It was then that the guitars kicked in and wind started picking up as Taron ran towards Revy and threw her towards the edge of the building.

"Energy of the gods, adrenaline surge" Taron grinned as he leapt off the building after her. Taron then grabbed a hold of the girl mid air and slammed her into the building multiple times "Taste the high speed dirt" Taron yelled with a manic grin on his face.

"Paralyzed with fear, Feel velocity gain" Taron sang as he noticed Revy's bloodied facial figures open in horror as she noticed the ground far below them. "Entering a near, Catatonic state" Taron continued singing as the two fell at the same speed as she started shaking.


"Pressure of the sound, Roaring through my head" Taron grinned insanely as he grabbed the girl by the throat with one hand and the ledge of a window with the other, causing their decent to stop.

"Crash into the ground, Damned if I'll be dead" Taron then slammed the girls face into the brick wall, causing her to crash into the room which Taron also jumped in through the window.

As the chorus started up, Taron took the time to pull out his strategically his glove claws from the strategically placed safe house and put them on.

"Jump or die!" Taron yelled out as he tackled the recovering girl out of the window and the two started their decent again. As the guitars started back up, Taron slashed at the girl in time with each note of the solo all across her torso and limbs. This only stopped when Taron took the time to deliver a vicious stab to her stomach at the interval where the guitarists switched solo'ers.

"Dropping all my weight
Going down full throttle
The pale horse awaits
Like a genie in a bottle
Fire in my veins
Faster as I go
I forgot my name
I'm a dirt torpedo"

At this, Taron grabbed and pinned her to himself and her arms to her sides to stop her from flailing. This caused the two to accelerate even faster towards the ground.

"High speed dirt..." Taron yelled into the girls ear over the roaring wind.
"High speed dirt..." He yelled once again as he released his death grip on her.
"High speed dirt..." He yelled as he grabbed her hand with both of his
"High speed dirt..." Taron then started spinning midair and soon the two were a blur
"High speed dirt..." He went through the motion of pulling her up. 
"High speed dirt..." Taron then alternated that motion and threw all of his weight into the downward motion.
High speed dirt..." He let go of Revy.
High speed dirt..." Revy impacted with the ground as the she made a crater about ten meters deep in the ground as her body was turned to mush on the inside.

Taron laughed as he continued falling towards the girl

"YEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH!" He screamed as his feet impacted with the girls stomach with a massive thud, the force of the impact caused all of her organs and to splatter all over the crater.

"High Speed Dirt bitch."


----------



## Narurider (Mar 1, 2010)

"Wow that must of hurt." Nelo said as Revy hit the ground."Seems this is going to be an interesting fight after all.Revy is so going to be pissed off now after he did that.Now I wonder who of them will I be face when I win my match?"


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 1, 2010)

tommy got up, he was sick of waiting for someone to come to him so he got up and headed for the bar and got a bottle of jager. he then walked into the battle are and waked up to nelo "hey, you wanna brawl, dud?" tommy asked with his normal smartass tone.


----------



## Narurider (Mar 2, 2010)

Nelo grinned as Tommy challenged him."You can have a go if you think you're hard enough." Nelo said as his Devil Bringer hand clenched into a fist."Though you don't look very special.You sure you can beat me even though I have this?!
Nelo changed his devil bringer into large tendrils with spikes on the end.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy smurked and flicked the table. Table shattered as tommy grinned "yeah I think I can actually" tommy took out his whip and lazer sword showed them to Nelo. "be careful of the whip, the tip is exreamly sharp" he pointed out. tommy handed nelo his ipod "how do you feel about fighting to this song?" tommy ask with a evil grin


----------



## Narurider (Mar 3, 2010)

"It doesn't matter what you use I'm still going to win." Nelo said his devil bringer reformed into an arm again.I think I can handle your little stupid whip.After all my sword is extra sharp and my gun Ebony is specially made by yours truely."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 3, 2010)

*Battlefield Post*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYdW-HgcQ8Q[/YOUTUBE]




Welcome to the forest. The trees of this place touch the sky, the ground is soft and mossy and there are boulders strewn everywhere. It makes for a good old-fashioned forest fight. This place is yours, Sugar and Kinzey. Now claim it.

*Songs in the fight:*

Kinzey - I'm Bo Yo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-ap5Fp2T6c[/YOUTUBE]

Sugar - Thousand Feet Krutch - Broken Wing
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAPnvaf_dLI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chaos (Mar 3, 2010)

*Battlefield Post*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZw16DMWjU8[/YOUTUBE]




Welcome to the land up in the sky. A heavenly fight must occur here. The clouds are tangeable and you are able to jump between them. This place is yours, Tommy and Nelo. Now claim it.

*Songs in the fight:*

Tommy - Sonata Arctica - Victoria's Secret
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUszotxuwGo[/YOUTUBE]

Nelo - A Day To Remember - I'm Made Of Wax Larry, What Are You Made Of?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpdYZq9s9XE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 4, 2010)

Tommy rushed Nelo to the beat to the opening riffs. He istently layed down a ruthless stream of punches and kick stoping with the line "The light escapes her room tonight." He jumped back, took off his whip and wraped it around his neck. the pulled Nelo in the punched him in the face. He ran up the wall with "Leave with the first light, go when you still see the moon." and kicked him in the gut with "Run for the sunlight, gate is now open for you."
INFINAT BARRAGE he lays hit after his on nelo with the chorus "Dancing on the path and singing now you got away.
You can reach the goals that you have set from now on , every day.
There is no way you would go back now, oh no, those days are past.
Life is waiting for the one who loves to live, and it is not a secret..."
the barrage stop. tommy could already feel bones breaking. at the next line he took out his sword and the beam shot out at the following line. he almost flew in and started to swing the sword with the line "Night could pass for a day, in her lack of faith, she let it all fade away." he spun around and landed a roundhouse kick with "Once more, a cry in the lanterns light..."

with the intro to the chours he tied the sword hilt to the whip and started to use the whip as extention of his arm with the chours. with the solo's he used the whip to throw the sword and made it spin like a buzzsaw and it just bearly missed nelo.

"LOOK UP he said reight before the repeat came and landed infront of nelo making a crator, he jumped up and with the final drum beats had nelo in a arm loc, nelo was on the ground on his belly tommy sitting on his back pulling his elbow back




occ:the infinate barrage is like the fist of the north star attack from the anime of the same name


----------



## Narurider (Mar 5, 2010)

"Don't blink,
They won't even miss you at all
And don't think,
That i'll always be gone

You know i've got you,
like a puppet in the palm of my hand,
don't you let me down"
As the music started Nelo's devil bringer turned into spiked tendrils and smacked Tommy away then reformed his arm.
"So run like hell,
sleep with one eye open
You can forgive or forget
You will tell everyone the damage done
Too bad you can't stop me
You can't stop me now"
Nelo got up and started to shot Tommy as the music got agressive.He then rushed in a slashed with his sword then kicked Tommy in the stomach.
"I'll be there just to watch you fall
So don't push me,
I've got nothing to lose"
Nelo grabbed Tommy and threw him up into the air and shot him higher up before jumping up and slashing him back down.
"Don't blink,
They won't even miss you at all
And don't think,
That i'll always be gone
You know i've got you
like a puppet in the palm of my hand,
don't you let me down"
Nelo's Devil Bringer turned into a mallet and smashed Tommy into the ground.
"There I go again,
I mean its so damn hard
to come back from the mess that you've made
*something* I told you so
Your a snake and I confess
Just use your head"
His devil bringer covered his gun Ebony and shot a fireball at Tommy then it turned into a lance and Nelo rushed at Tommy.
"I'll be there just to watch you fall
So don't push me,
I've got nothing to lose
Don't blink,
They won't even miss you at all
And don't think,
That i'll always be gone
You know i've got you
like a puppet in the palm of my hand,
don't you let me down"
Nelo impaled Tommy with the devil bringer lance then threw him off.
"COME ON
oooooooooOOOHHH
*ahem*
Everybody's out to get me
Any moment could be my last
This is it,
You can take it or leave it
Will you run? I will stand on my own two feet"
Nelo shot Tommy with Ebony the stabbed him with Red Rose and shot him again at point blank range.
JUST BREATHE
JUST BREAATHHE
(x2)
Don't blink,
they won't even miss you at all
And don't think that i'll always be gone
You know i've got you
like a puppet in the palmo of my hand,
don't you let me down
OH
"Sorry about this mate." Nelo said before grabbing Tommy with devil bringer then jumped up,kicked tommy and punched him as he hit the ground.


----------

